# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Home & Away > Spoilers >  Colby (Tim Franklin)

## Pantherboy

Tim Franklin makes his debut on H&A this week (in Aust) as new cop Colby.

_Daily Telegraph_ article:


*Tim Franklin to debut as new heart-throb cop Colby on Home and Away*

HE almost ran away with the circus but instead Tim Franklin has joined the cast of Home And Away.

The 27-year-old from the Gold Coast will debut as new heart-throb cop Colby in Summer Bay on Tuesday night.

Franklin told Confidential the role, replacing Pia Miller’s character, was a dream come true.

“It’s actually been so much fun,” he said. “I used to pretend to be a cop when I was a little kid and it’s funny now I do that for a living.”

But if it wasn’t for trapeze classes, he might have never pursued acting.

“I didn’t see the potential of acting as a career until my high school teacher introduced me to drama, clowning and physical theatre,” he said.

“Every week my teacher and I would go to flying trapeze. I was a little tall to join the circus; I wasn’t able to genetically pull it off.

“But besides almost running away with the circus, I was always into acting straight out of school.”



...and the _TV Week_ article:

*Tim Franklin prepares for life in the spotlight.

'Fame is surreal'
*
Tall, handsome and confident, the new cop in town is bound to attract attention.

But for his portrayer, Tim Franklin, the idea of being in the spotlight isn't that easy to grasp.

After photographers snapped him in Sydney's Palm Beach, the newest _Home and Away_ star is still processing his first taste of fame.

"It's very surreal and weird." Tim laughs. "I was on the beach training, which is such a small moment in time, and it ended up on the internet. But I suppose it comes with the territory."

The role of Colby is the biggest to date for the Brisbane-born actor. In fact, he found out he'd be playing the part in his 27th birthday.

"It was the biggest news I've ever had," he enthuses. "My agent sang 'Happy Birthday', but changed my name to Colby. When I heard it, I jumped out of my seat and screamed - it was the best gift."

To get into character, Tim says he draws on his personal experiences to bring out the darkness in the cop.

"Colby has come from a turbulent upbringing, which is why he became a police officer," Tim says.

"I believe that any character has to come from a reality within myself. We've both had traumas and heartache in our past - as we all have - so I try to bring as much of myself to the role."

And while he appears to exude confidence on screen, Tim is surprisingly shy about playing the authority figure.

"I was daunted to play a police officer, because I had this idea in my head of what a police officer is," he reveals. "But the uniform does half the job for you - it gives you that authority."

Ahead of his debut on the Aussie drama, Tim admits he's anxious about what's to come.

"I can't say I'm ready, because I don't know what to expect," he smiles. "I'll just take it as it comes."


Dailymail article:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...interview.html


...and some photos of Tim filming with Sam Frost (Jasmine) in an article posted back in November 2017

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...y-filming.html

----------


## Perdita

Elsewhere in Summer Bay, a new police officer arrives in town following Kat's death.

Senior Constable Colby Thorne, played by new cast member Tim Franklin, turns up just as the situation with the new River Boys is getting out of hand.

There's trouble ahead when two of the gang members â Taz and Bluey â antagonise customers at the gym by fiercely interrogating them over Robbo's whereabouts.

When Mason Morgan (Orpheus Pledger) takes control by throwing them out, Taz and Bluey are left wanting payback and they lie in wait for him later that day.


Mason Morgan is hassled by River Boys in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Mason Morgan is hassled by River Boys in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Although Mason tries to walk away when the thugs try to pick a fight with him, Taz and Bluey aren't backing down and go on the attack regardless.

All of a sudden, Colby arrives on the scene and warns the River Boys to back off â earning himself a punch from Taz in the process.

As a huge fight erupts, the police arrive and break it up â only for Colby to surprise everyone when he introduces himself as the town's new copper. Will Colby be able to take control of the River Boys?


New cop Colby Thorne arrives and breaks up a fight in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

New cop Colby Thorne arrives and breaks up a fight in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Home and Away airs these scenes on Thursday, March 22 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (10-03-2018)

----------


## lizann

is he a river boy, a touch of the departed undercover as a cop?

----------


## Pantherboy

> is he a river boy, a touch of the departed undercover as a cop?


AUST PACE

He is an ex-river boy (he even has the 'Blood and Sand' tattoo on his chest) - and as the cops wouldn't take too kindly to his old 'gang' affiliations, he doesn't want the Sarge to know!

----------


## tammyy2j

Is he an ex boyfriend of Willow?

----------


## kaz21

I think he’s just a childhood friend. She definitely dated dean tho.

----------

Pantherboy (01-04-2018), tammyy2j (17-04-2018)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away reveals more about the history between new policeman Colby Thorne and River Boy Dean Thompson later this month.

Colby (Tim Franklin) is clearly feeling guilty about the past when he approaches Dean and offers him an opportunity to punch him, hoping that it'll be enough to settle their past grudge.

Dean (Patrick O'Connor) is far from impressed over Colby's offer, reminding him that he lost everything in the road crash they were both in years ago.


Dean Thompson and Colby Thorne clash in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Before Dean can continue speaking his mind, he suddenly collapses to the ground and starts convulsing in shocking scenes.

When Dean is rushed to hospital, he's stabilised by the doctors and it's revealed that he may have had a bad reaction to some home-brewed alcohol.

While the bad boy rests, Willow Harris (Sarah Roberts) quizzes Colby about the crash he was in with Dean when they were younger.

Finally telling the truth about what really happened that night, Colby admits that they weren't going for a joyride together â he actually asked Dean to steal the car and still bailed on him after the crash.


Mason Morgan works on Dean Thompson in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Colby offers to give Willow the full story, but she doesn't want to hear any more â claiming that nothing could justify why he let Dean go to jail for him.

Later, Dean wakes up and is furious that Colby told Willow everything, but she wants to wait until he's better before they go into it. Is there even more to learn about their past?

Home and Away airs these scenes on Tuesday, April 24 and Wednesday, April 25 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Home and Away's Colby Thorne to reveal a big secret after sex with Jasmine Delaney.

What has he been hiding?*

_Home and Away_ will reveal one of Colby Thorne's biggest secrets on Australian screens this week.

Colby (Tim Franklin) will decide to confide in fellow Summer Bay newcomer Jasmine Delaney after they spend the night together.

Scenes which aired in Australia today saw Colby and Jasmine (Sam Frost) continue to grow closer, having previously shared a kiss.

Home and Away fans in the UK have yet to see them interact much, but a spark between them will be explored in future episodes coming up on Channel 5.

After Colby sleeps with Jasmine, he seems full of regret by insisting that it can't happen between them again.

Revealing there's more to his rejection than meets the eye, Colby explains that he's in the police force for a very important reason, which very few people know about.

Colby's secret means that he could have to leave Summer Bay at very short notice, so he doesn't want to get romantically attached to anyone.

Today's Australian episode also saw Colby study an old missing girl's file for a 10-year-old called Bella Nixon.

Although their connection was left unclear, Colby was clearly affected by her image.

Is this all linked to Colby's secret and the unknown reason that he's in the police force?

*Home and Away will air these scenes in late May in the UK. The show airs at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.*

----------


## Pantherboy

Follow up Digital Spy article to the previous story on Colby:


*Home and Away reveals a dark secret from Colby Thorne's past.

The truth is out!*


*Warning: This article contains Home and Away spoilers for episodes which won't air on Channel 5 in the UK until May.*


Home and Away has revealed Colby Thorne's big secret on Australian screens.

Summer Bay's new policeman confided in Jasmine Delaney in scenes which aired Down Under today (April 17), explaining that he's desperate to track down two missing family members.

Upcoming episodes on Channel 5 will see Home and Away explore a romantic spark between Colby (Tim Franklin) and Jasmine, which leads to them sleeping together.

Afterwards, a nervous Colby tries his best to push Jasmine (Sam Frost) away â insisting that nothing can happen between them ever again.

As seen in today's Australian episode, Colby does have feelings for Jasmine but is scared to get himself tied down in any relationship.

That's because Colby's younger sister and his mother were both abducted by his abusive stepfather a long time ago â and he knows he'll have to drop everything and leave if he ever gets a lead on their whereabouts.

Colby's secret search is also the main reason why he joined the police force, hoping that it would improve his chances of tracking his family down.

Opening up to Jasmine, an emotional Colby explained: "Dad was a cop, but he died in the line of duty. I went off the rails a little bit, fell in with the River Boys, but never really felt like I belonged.

"Mum remarried, a guy named Ross Nixon. They had Bella, my sister. She was such a great kid. I loved her to bits."

Revealing more about Ross, Colby added: "He was violent. I tried to get my mum and Bella away from him, but before I could, he grabbed them and he ran.

"I went after them and I've been searching for them ever since. I even became a cop because I thought I could help. Mangrove River was the last place I saw them, so when the position came up, I took it.

"I can't help but think there's something that I missed all those years ago â a clue as to where they might have gone."

*Home and Away airs these scenes in May in the UK. The show airs at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.*

----------

tammyy2j (17-04-2018)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article - AUST PACE SPOILER ALERT!


*Home and Away airs a shock death in new Colby Thorne storyline.

The scenes aired in Australia today.*


*Warning: This article contains Home and Away spoilers for episodes which won't air on Channel 5 in the UK until May.*


_Home and Away_ killed off a character on Australian screens today (April 19), as an impulsive decision from Colby Thorne had terrible consequences.

Policeman Colby (Tim Franklin) fired his gun at returning villain Boyd Easton while in the line of duty, which led to Boyd losing his life in hospital when doctors were unable to save him.

UK fans saw Boyd introduced to Home and Away for a short stint earlier this year. His initial storyline saw him terrorising Willow Harris over some money that she owed him.

In the next few weeks on Channel 5, UK viewers will see another unsettling turn of events in Summer Bay when Justin Morgan's daughter Ava is kidnapped â with Boyd and his family later revealed as the sinister culprits.

Still obsessed over the money and his grudge, Boyd and his accomplices demand $25,000 in exchange for Ava's safe return.

Keen to help her boyfriend get his daughter back, brave Willow then agrees to be part of a police operation to draw out the kidnappers, acting as bait as she brings along the money.

Unfortunately, the police plan descends into complete chaos when River Boy Dean Thompson launches his own unofficial attempt to rescue Ava, which proves to be an unnecessary distraction for everyone.

When Boyd takes his opportunity to escape from the scene amid the confusion, he rushes to his car and drives straight for Dean â forcing Colby to pull out his gun and fire.

This means that the vehicle swerves and only clips Dean, but Boyd is left with a serious gunshot injury and later passes away in hospital.

Home and Away's latest death is just the beginning of even bigger drama to come, as Boyd's family will be going out for revenge in a tense new storyline.

Boyd's mum Hazel is particularly devastated by his loss â but his sister Ebony seems to pose an even greater threat.

Cool, calm and collected, Ebony poses as a nurse at the hospital to keep an eye on her brother's progress before he dies.

Ebony then conspires with Hazel â promising that she already has a plan in mind to take revenge against everyone who was involved in Boyd's death.

With Colby's career already hanging in the balance after he broke protocol and shot Boyd, could there be even worse to come with a dangerous new enemy now coming for him?

*Home and Away will air these scenes in the UK in May. The show airs at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.*

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Colby Thorne causes a fatality in the line of duty in these dramatic new spoiler pictures.

Colby (Tim Franklin) finds himself in a high-stakes situation later this month after Justin Morgan's daughter Ava Gilbert is kidnapped.

Ava is held to ransom by Willow Harris's dangerous enemy Boyd Easton and his family, who demand $25,000 in exchange for her safe return.

Feeling terrible that Justin and his family have been dragged into her dramas, Willow (Sarah Roberts) agrees to be used as bait and take charge of the exchange.


Willow Harris tries to get Ava back in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Willow is secretly backed up by police as she meets up with Ava's captors, but all hell breaks loose when River Boy Dean Thompson (Patrick O'Connor) launches his own unauthorised intervention.

This proves to be an unnecessary distraction for everyone and Boyd takes his opportunity to escape from the scene amid the confusion.


Dean Thompson lies in wait in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Boyd rushes to his car and drives straight for Dean, forcing Colby to pull out his gun and fire.

This means that the vehicle swerves and only clips Dean, but Boyd is left with a serious gunshot injury and later passes away in hospital.

With his job on the line for breaking protocol and Boyd's family now wanting revenge, is there major trouble ahead for Colby?


Colby Thorne in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5


Home and Away airs these scenes on Wednesday, May 23 and Thursday, May 24 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.


Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (12-05-2018)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Colby Thorne is in serious danger of losing his job next week when his River Boy past gets exposed in the press.

Summer Bay's resident cop is left humiliated when a local newspaper prints details of his history with the surfer gang â and it's all thanks to ruthless schemer Ebony Easton.

Ebony has been determined to take revenge against everyone she blames for the death of her brother Boyd, with Colby in particular trouble since he was the one who fired the fatal gunshot.

A new opportunity presents itself for Ebony (Cariba Heine) after she overhears Jasmine Delaney and Leah Patterson-Baker discussing Colby's secret past as a gang member.


Ebony Easton fakes sympathy for Colby Thorne in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Ebony tips off the newspaper about Colby's secret and he's left in disgrace when it hits the headlines.

As everyone in the Bay hotly debates the news that their local policeman's past is far from squeaky clean, Colby's superiors also have a thing or two to say.

Colby is told that his case has been referred to the police integrity commission and he should stay well away from the River Boys in the meantime â especially Dean.


Colby Thorne hits the headlines in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Unfortunately, Colby makes another fateful mistake when he quizzes Dean about how his secret could have been uncovered, only for Ebony to witness their meeting and sneakily photograph it.

When Ebony's photo gets sent straight to the police station, Colby's bosses go a step further by suspending him. Is Colby's career now in real trouble?


Ebony Easton fakes sympathy for Colby Thorne in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5


Home and Away airs these scenes on Tuesday, June 26 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (16-06-2018)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Colby Thorne fights for his life in hospital later this month after Ebony Easton finally exacts her horrifying revenge.

Colby (Tim Franklin) is rushed into hospital for emergency treatment after Ebony attacks him and leaves him for dead in shocking scenes.

Although Ebony (Cariba Heine) has been biding her time with her revenge plans, she's forced to speed things up when she realises that Robbo is plotting against her.

The penny drops when she hears a voicemail on Robbo's phone from his former police colleague Lance Salisbury, who's been digging for information on her.

Forced to spring into action, Ebony pays a visit to the pier apartment and catches Colby unawares by hitting him over the head with a frying pan.

Once a weakened Colby regains consciousness, Ebony threatens him with a syringe â warning that she'll kill him just like he killed her brother Boyd.

Ebony injects Colby with a substance that stops his muscles from working, then makes a hasty exit as he lies dying on the floor.

In the aftermath, Colby's friends Dean Thompson (Patrick O'Connor) and Willow Harris (Sarah Roberts) are devastated to find him paralysed and not breathing at the apartment.

Dean manages to resuscitate Colby while Willow calls for an ambulance, but when he's rushed into hospital, the doctors warn that he's been given an overdose of muscle relaxant and the next 24 hours could be crucial.


Tori Morgan and Jasmine Delaney work on Colby Thorne in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Jasmine Delaney works on Colby Thorne in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Dean Thompson and Willow Harris talk to Tori Morgan about Colby in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5
Robbo also finds himself in a terrifying situation when he goes looking for Ebony at her motel and gets a very nasty surprise.

Robbo is shocked to come across the dead body of Ebony's mum Hazel, along with an empty vial of poison. As it dawns on Robbo that Ebony has killed her own mum to frame him for murder, how on earth will he get out of this one?

Home and Away airs these scenes on Tuesday, July 24 and Wednesday, July 25 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.


Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (14-07-2018)

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article (from TV Week) - Aust Pace


*Home and Away: Colby and Chelsea's hot hook-up
Colby finally gives in to temptation*

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...-hook-up-51489

Well, this didn't take long! Despite their painful break-up, Colby and Chelsea are still very much in love. 

This week, the hot cops give in to their feelings and decide to give their relationship another try. 

In recent episodes, the police officers finally discussed their issues. Colby (Tim Franklin), who was devastated when Chelsea (Ashleigh Brewer) broke off their engagement, realised how much he missed her.

Chelsea, meanwhile, feared he had returned to his rebel ways as a member of the River Boys.

"She knows about his past and, at the time, he laid it all on the table about being a River Boy," Tim, 27, says. 

"But she didn't want to be part of it."

At the caravan park, Colby reveals how much he's missed his ex and they kiss. 

"His resistance to her doesn't last long!" Tim says with a laugh.

But their romantic moment is interrupted when Colby receives an urgent phone call from Dean. He's in trouble and needs his help. 

Despite his reassurances, Chelsea fears they're falling into old habits once more.

Will she break his heart â again?

Chelsea's decision to transfer to Summer Bay's police force in a bid to win Colby back initially caused him headaches both personally and professionally. But it seems Chelsea's move came after some hard realisations about her future. 

"Originally, she causes a lot of trouble for Colby" Ashleigh, 27, says. 

"She's a strong character and knows what she wants. She's reached a point in her life where she's like, 'What do I really want? I want Colby to be a part of it."

*Home and Away airs Monday to Thursday, at 7pm, on Channel Seven.*

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article (UK pace):

*Soap spoilers:* Home and Away's Dean Thompson is attacked by his mum, while *Colby proposes to Chelsea*

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/home...-karen-attack/

Elsewhere in the Bay, Colby Thorne proposes to Chelsea Campbell after coming clean with all of the secrets from his past.

As Colby (Tim Franklin) reflects on how he was engaged to Chelsea before their break-up, he realises how much he wants to make things work with her.

Colby knows that he can't pop the question again without revealing the full story of his history with Dean, so he finally takes her to one side to confess all.

Chelsea (Ashleigh Brewer) is stunned as Colby recalls how Dean once took the fall for him and went to prison for a crime that he was involved in.

Although this was long before Colby joined the police force himself, Chelsea is appalled by the secret â seeing things in black and white as always.

Chelsea fears that they're back at square one as she's hiding another one of his shameful secrets, but Colby is losing patience with her disapproval and wants her to show some commitment.

Pulling out their old engagement ring, Colby tells Chelsea that he knows what he wants and now it's up to her to decide what their future holds. How will Chelsea react?

*Home and Away airs these scenes on Thursday, November 8 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.*

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article (UK Pace):


*Soap spoilers: Home and Away's Colby gets engaged to Chelsea, while Ryder goes off the rails
Will one Summer Bay couple get their happy ending?*

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/home...ea-engagement/

Home and Away's Colby Thorne and Chelsea Campbell have reason to celebrate next week as they decide to get engaged again.

Colby (Tim Franklin) is delighted when Chelsea shows her commitment to him after learning the full truth about his troubled past.

Upcoming episodes see Colby confess to Chelsea (Ashleigh Brewer) about how Dean Thompson once took the fall for a crime that he was involved in.

The revelation knocks strait-laced Chelsea for six, as she wonders whether she can live with the guilt of keeping secrets like these. Heaping on the pressure, Colby gives Chelsea their old engagement ring back and urges her to make a final decision about their future.

Next week, Willow Harris steps in and defends Colby to Chelsea, hailing him as a great guy who always supports those he's close to.

Sceptical Chelsea responds by pointing out this is part of the problem, as his loyalty makes him more likely to bend the rules they're both supposed to abide by as police officers.

After giving it more thought, Chelsea meets Colby on the pier, hands the engagement ring back and encourages him to ask again.

As Colby pops the question, Chelsea finally accepts and it looks like they're finally back on track. Are the couple all set for Summer Bay's next wedding?

*Home and Away airs these scenes on Wednesday, November 14 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.*

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article (Aust Pace):


*Exclusive: Home and Away star Tim Franklin promises dramatic stunts after Chelsea kidnap twist
Can Colby get his loved ones back?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...helsea-stunts/

*Note: This article contains spoilers about Home and Away episodes which have yet to air in the UK, which some readers may prefer to avoid*.

Home and Away star Tim Franklin has spoken about the fallout from 2018's season finale cliffhanger for the first time.

The actor's character Colby Thorne is in for a nasty shock as he discovers that his partner Chelsea Campbell, younger sister Bella and friend Willow Harris have all been kidnapped in a big new storyline.

The worrying plot twist aired in Australia last month in the final episode of the year. As Home and Away hasn't yet returned for its 2019 season in its home country, the fates of Chelsea, Bella and Willow have yet to be resolved.

As Channel 5 viewers will see in March, the kidnap takes place on the day of Colby and Chelsea's wedding ceremony, a few hours after the happy couple have tied the knot. The culprit is Colby's abusive stepfather Ross Nixon.

Speaking exclusively to Digital Spy about what happens next, Tim explained: "Colby gets a call from Ross, the man who destroyed his life. Up until that point, he's been on cloud nine, as everything has been coming together for him after a rough six months.

"But then Ross, who's the devil to him, calls Colby and he snaps. He's going to do something rash, as he's caught between a rock and a hard place. Colby has got to make a decision over what really matters â revenge or something else.

"I can't say too much on this one. This is the one that I'm really looking forward to people seeing. There's cars, there's stunts, there's everything.

"It was a lot of fun to shoot and hopefully it'll be a lot of fun to watch too."

UK fans will see the introduction of Bella soon, as Colby manages to track her down after years of searching.

Tim laughed: "Bella is a little ratbag when she first arrives! She's a pain in the behind! She's been brainwashed and told all these things by Ross. Bella hasn't been allowed to go to school and she's been told a lot of lies about Colby. She's been indoctrinated by her dad, who's this sociopath and controlling murderer.

"So Bella has definitely been affected by that and her conditioning has made her very guarded. She's mature in some ways, yet immature in other social situations that require her to engage. 

"It's really hard, and Colby has no experience looking after a kid. I love playing it, because he's like a really crappy single dad! 

"Courtney Miller, who plays Bella, is very talented. She's 22 playing a 16-year-old. On the first day, I knew that she'd be someone I'd have a lot of fun bouncing off for however long we'd be together. She's a lot of fun."

*Home and Away airs on weeknights at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.*

----------


## lizann

he can rebound with willow

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

SPOILER ALERT! AUST PACE!



*Home and Away hints at Colby Thorne murder twist as revenge story continues
Will he cross over to the dark side?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...-murder-twist/

*Note: This article contains spoilers from Australian-pace Home and Away episodes, which some UK readers may prefer to avoid.*

Home and Away's Australian fans have been left wondering whether Colby Thorne will turn into a murderer in a dark new storyline twist.

Colby (Tim Franklin) has been given yet another motive for revenge against his evil stepfather Ross Nixon after the villain ruined his wedding day with a horrifying kidnap plan.

Last year, Australia's 2018 season finale episode saw Ross (Justin Rosniak) drive off with Colby's new wife Chelsea, his sister Bella and friend Willow.

More recently, Willow's life has been left hanging in the balance after Colby and Dean's rescue attempt led to a shooting incident in the woods.

Tuesday's episode for Australian fans (February 19) saw Willow get rushed to hospital following the tragic turn of events, while Dean and Colby focused on tracking down Ross.

After a high-speed car chase, Ross was finally cornered by his two pursuers and Dean gave the ruthless murderer a taste of his own medicine by beating him up.

Seemingly prepared to go one step further, Colby grabbed Ross's gun â which he'd lost in the chaos â and pointed it straight at him.

Will Colby take this opportunity to wreak revenge after Ross previously killed his parents?

*Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia).*

----------


## Rowdydog12

> Digital Spy article:
> 
> SPOILER ALERT! AUST PACE!
> 
> 
> 
> *Home and Away hints at Colby Thorne murder twist as revenge story continues
> Will he cross over to the dark side?*
> 
> ...





Ummm , yeah , he shot him last night guys?? :Ponder: 

#dead

----------


## lizann

> Ummm , yeah , he shot him last night guys??
> 
> #dead


2nd kill for colby or has he more?

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article  (AUST PACE):



*7 huge theories over Home and Away's new murder storyline
Who'll crack under pressure first?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...plot-theories/

*Note: This article contains spoilers from Australian-pace Home and Away episodes, which some UK readers may prefer to avoid*.

Home and Away has returned to Australian screens with a bang this week, as one of our favourite characters committed murder.

When policeman Colby Thorne (Tim Franklin) finally managed to corner his evil stepfather Ross Nixon, he did the unthinkable by shooting him dead and burying the body. Yikes â that escalated quickly.

Soaps love a killer cover-up story and there's sure to be plenty of twists and turns ahead in this one, as Colby's actions have big consequences in the coming weeks. Just for fun, here's seven early (and dramatic) theories on where the story may head next.

1. Colby confesses all to Chelsea?...
2. Chelsea catches out Colby?...
3. Chelsea leaves in disgust?...
4. Someone finds the body?...
5. Dean cracks under the pressure?...
6. Bella turns against Colby?...
7. The end of the Willow/Dean/Colby friendship?.....

----------


## vampted

Irene fosters Bella?

----------


## lizann

colby to get with willow

 dean and bella silblings

----------


## Rowdydog12

So does Colby do like 2 day shifts with the police now? Seems to surf a lot and play with his hair more than be an actual policeman. 

Surely the police find that burnt out car , considering it was about 5km away from where the shooting happened with Willow

----------

kaz21 (03-03-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

AUST PACE!


*Home and Away reveals two more big twists in Ross Nixon's murder storyline
Both could see the truth come to light.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...r-plot-twists/
*
Note: This article contains spoilers from Australian-pace Home and Away episodes, which some UK readers may prefer to avoid.*

Home and Away has revealed more pressure for Colby Thorne and Dean Thompson as they continue their attempts to cover up Ross Nixon's murder.

Colby (Tim Franklin) looks set to face a moral dilemma over whether to confess his guilt to his younger sister Bella, who's still oblivious to Ross's true fate.

Today's Australian episode (March 18) on Channel 7 saw Colby left horrified when he realised that Bella is living in fear of Ross coming back to kill him.

Bella's headteacher Maggie Astoni and learning support teacher Simone Bedford tipped off Colby, as the teen had opened up over her concerns in a written school exercise.

When asked to name her biggest fear, Bella (Courtney Miller) wrote that she's terrified Ross could make a return and murder Colby.

Once alone with his sister, a guilt-ridden Colby urged Bella to believe that Ross is never coming back, but struggled to get through to her. Could he be forced to tell her the truth to set her mind at rest?

Meanwhile, a new trailer airing in Australia now shows troubled Dean Thompson (Patrick O'Connor) posting a letter to Sgt McCarthy at the police station.

Dean has been struggling with his own guilt after helping Colby to dispose of Ross's body, leading to terrifying nightmares and even sleepwalking.

Could Dean's letter to the authorities bring the horrifying truth to light?

Home and Away's UK fans will see Colby and Bella's latest struggles on April 12 on Channel 5.

*Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia).*

----------


## lizann

he needs a head shave

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away has aired a major new development in the show's ongoing murder storyline, with Colby Thorne confessing his guilt to his younger sister Bella.

Colby revealed all in dramatic scenes which aired in Australia today (April 15), leaving Bella shocked as she finally discovered what her older brother is capable of.

Viewers know that Colby (Tim Franklin) has spent weeks keeping quiet about how he shot his villainous stepfather Ross Nixon dead.

Recent episodes on air in Australia have seen Colby confide in his friends Dean Thompson (Patrick O'Connor) and Willow Harris (Sarah Roberts) about how he intends to hand himself in, believing that it's time to finally do the right thing.

Monday's episode on Channel 7 in Australia saw Dean and Willow struggle to change Colby's mind over his decision. Although Willow pointed out that Colby's confession would inevitably implicate Dean, the Summer Bay cop refused to budge.

Later on, Colby defied the wishes of his friends by sitting Bella (Courtney Miller) down and telling her about Ross's murder, wanting her to hear the truth from him before he speaks to the police.

Unsurprisingly, Bella didn't react well to the news of her dad's death â nor the revelation that Dean and Willow had joined forces with Colby to keep her in the dark.

Bella was also stunned to realise that Colby's murderous act was the real reason for Chelsea Campbell's mysterious departure, which turned her life upside-down a few weeks ago.

With Bella now in the picture, Colby wants to go ahead and tell the police everything too. Will he really make a full confession to the authorities, and what does Bella's future hold if her brother gets sent down for murder?

Home and Away's UK fans can see these scenes on Channel 5 on Monday, May 6.


Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (16-04-2019)

----------


## Rowdydog12

Oh hurry up and hand yourself in Colby , oh and on the way get a haircut , and stop playing with your hair like a nervous girl.

----------

lizann (16-04-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article.

AUST PACE!!


*Inside Colby and Deanâs daring rescue mission on Home and Away

The boys storm the hospital to save their loved ones â but will they be heroes or martyrs?*

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...by-seige-62170

The horror unfolding at the Northern Districts Hospital siege in Home And Away's finale for 2019 had us on the edge of our seats. 

And the terrifying drama is set to continue when we pick up in Summer Bay with the show's dramatic return.

Fans will recall threatening members of the deadly Ouroboros gang stormed the hospital and took everyone inside hostage, including favourites Jasmine (Sam Frost), Alex (ZoÃ« Ventoura), Marilyn (Emily Symons), Mason (Orpheus Pledger), Mackenzie (Emily Weir) and Bella (Courtney Miller). 

While Bella clung to life after an accidental drug overdose, Mason stood up to the gunmen in an attempt to get her the medical help she so desperately needed. The heroic act cost Mason his life, shot dead by one of the thugs. 
"There was so much momentum leading up to his death," Orpheus, 26, tells TV WEEK.

When the drama picks up this year, the siege at the hospital is spiralling out of control. Terrified after watched Mason die in front of them, the hostages fear what could happen next. 

As the thugs drag Mason away, Alex becomes even more determined to prevent the loss of another life. The doctor convinces the gunmen to allow her to collect medical supplies to tend to Bella. 

Meanwhile, Dean (Patrick O'Connor) and Colby (Tim Franklin) have managed to sneak into the hospital, determined to save their loved ones themselves. 

"The River Boys get together and storm the building," Tim, 29, explains. 

"Dean doesn't really think things through," Patrick, 27, adds. "It's after they hear the shot [that killed Mason] go off that he decides he can't wait; he's going to do something."

Knowing there are armed and dangerous men inside, the friends climb down the lift shaft to avoid being detected. 

Making their way in, they managed to prise open the door and spot Alex collecting supplies for Bella. Colby tells Alex she needs to create a distraction. Upon returning to the group, 
Alex enlists the help of Mackenzie, who starts a commotion. 

When Dean's phone rings, alerting the gunmen to their presence in the building, the pair are forced to retreat back up the lift shaft.

As Dean and Colby try to plot their next move, they can't agree on the best plan of attack. Instead, in what could prove a fatal decision, they decide to separate. 

Colby heads down the shaft as Dean retreats into the stairwell. But he's horrified to find a gunman guarding the stairs. 

Could we lose another Summer Bay favourite?

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

AUST PACE!

*Home and Away lines up big injury scare for Colby Thorne after Leah twist
Will he be okay?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...orne-stabbing/
*
Note: This article contains Home and Away spoilers from Australian-pace episodes, which some UK readers may prefer to avoid.*

Home and Away policeman Colby Thorne is facing a potentially life-changing injury after taking on Leah Patterson-Baker's kidnapper.

Colby (Tim Franklin) was drawn into the conclusion of Leah's storyline in dramatic scenes on Channel 7 in Australia today (February 27).

Viewers have been left horrified after discovering that Leah (Ada Nicodemou) has spent the past few weeks being held captive by a sinister man called Douglas, who terrorised her into carrying out his every instruction.

Leah's ordeal only came to an end when she attacked Douglas and thankfully managed to make an escape, being reunited with Justin Morgan (James Stewart) and ultimately returning home to Summer Bay.

As a traumatised Leah spread the word over her violent kidnapper, Colby and a team of his police colleagues swarmed on the remote house that had become her prison.

There was initially no sign of Douglas, until he suddenly emerged from his hiding place and stabbed Colby in the leg with a knife.

A new Home and Away trailer on air in Australia has suggested that the attack on Colby could have major repercussions.

New footage shows doctor Alex Neilson (Zoe Ventoura) breaking the news to Colby's loved ones that he could potentially lose his leg if further complications develop.

Colby's sister Bella Nixon, best friend Dean Thompson and love interest Mackenzie Booth are all shocked to hear the news, hoping it won't come to that. What will the outcome be for Colby?

Home and Away fans in the UK will see these scenes in April on Channel 5.

*Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia).*

----------

hward (28-02-2020)

----------


## Pantherboy

*Nowtolove.com.au* article:

AUST PACE!


*Life or Limb: Alex makes a risky decision to save Colby*

After being attacked by Leah's stalker while trying to rescue her, police officer Colby is fighting for his life in hospital. 

While Colby (Tim Franklin) was arresting deranged stalker Douglas (Adam Booth) in recent episodes, he leapt from a closet and stabbed him in the leg with a pair of scissors.

This week, Justin (James Stewart) rushes his friend to the emergency room. Colby's in agony as Alex (ZoÃ« Ventoura) assesses the wound.

When Bella and Dean (Patrick O'Connor) arrive, the doctor delivers her diagnosis: Colby has acute compartment syndrome – when pressure builds dangerously in the muscles after a trauma – and requires urgent surgery.

Bella and Dean wait anxiously as Alex gets to work. Colby's condition has deteriorated rapidly, causing the tissue and nerves in his leg to fail. 

Alex is forced to make a snap decision to save Colby's leg. Trembling, she calls for assistance and does her utmost to keep her patient alive.

Has she made the right call?

----------


## Rowdydog12

Good acting by Colby , he fair dinkum made me feel like my leg was hurting too.

----------

lellygurl (06-03-2020), Pantherboy (02-03-2020)

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article:

AUST PACE!


A buried body on Home & Away this week is set to leave fans in shock
Hidden among sprawling bushland and debris on the outskirts of Summer Bay lies a shallow grave.

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...and-away-64790

In special upcoming episodes of Home And Away, a body will be unearthed, sending shockwaves through the town.

For policeman Colby (Tim Franklin), it's the phone call he never wanted to receive, but has been expecting for months.

Earlier in the year, Colby saved his young sister Bella (Courtney Miller) and his then-fianc?e Chelsea (Ashleigh Brewer) from the clutches of his evil stepfather Ross (Justin Rosniak).

Colby's dogged attempts to stop the reign of terror over his family ended up in a deadly car chase with Dean (Patrick O'Connor) by his side.

Once they had Ross in their sights, Colby's rage took over and, in the heat of the moment, he shot and killed him.

The former River Boys quietly buried Ross and, along with Bella, swore never to speak of it again. Unfortunately, secrets never stay buried for long?

During a reunion night with former River Boys crew member Amber (Maddy Jevic), Colby is informed by his sergeant that Ross' body has been found.

"It's the phone call he's been dreading, but he's quick to cover his guilt with concern for Bella. But underneath, his mind has gone into overdrive," Tim, 29, tells TV WEEK.

He cuts the night short and races to find Dean, Bella and Willow (Sarah Roberts). As the foursome try to decide what to do next, Bella begins to panic and urges everyone to leave town.

Colby knows this will only draw suspicion and promises to monitor the situation at the police station.

"Colby isn't new to the inner workings of a murder case and knows running would solidify their guilt," Tim explains. "The closer he is to the case, the more likely he is to stay one step ahead of it.

As days pass, fear mounts among the group. Dean and Colby fracture as the investigation begins, while Ziggy (Sophie Dillman) can sense her boyfriend is hiding something.

Bella grows increasingly unsteady as the pressure mounts. But if she cracks, her brother will go to jail. Is this the beginning of the end for Colby?


And:

Home and Away horror for Colby Thorne as a body is found
Bella and Dean struggle with the pressure of the investigation.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...rne-ross-body/

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

AUST PACE!


Home and Away ? who was Ross Nixon and why did Colby Thorne kill him?
The big story is being revisited.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...thorne-murder/

Home and Away spoilers follow for UK and Australian viewers.

Home and Away is revisiting its biggest unresolved storyline ? the murder of Ross Nixon.

Scenes airing in Australia this week have seen Colby Thorne and his sister Bella left shocked by the news that Ross's body has been found, which now threatens to turn their lives upside-down.

Ross made his last appearance on Home and Away in February 2019, so you'd be forgiven for forgetting the finer details of his storyline. Here's a quick reminder of his death storyline, and why Colby could now be in big trouble.

Who was Ross Nixon?

Ross, played by Justin Rosniak, was Bella's father and Colby's stepfather. He appeared on Home and Away for a handful of episodes between November 2018 and February 2019, but had first been mentioned on screen months earlier.

When Colby joined Home and Away at the start of 2018, his backstory began to unravel and viewers soon learned about Ross's evil ways.

At the time, Colby was searching for his missing sister Bella, who'd been abducted by Ross several years prior. The unsolved mystery was the reason that Colby had joined the police force in the first place, believing that his position would improve his chances of tracking Bella down one day.

Ross originally disappeared with Bella and her mum Michelle. Michelle later came up with a plan for her and Bella to escape from his clutches, but Ross murdered her when he discovered what she had in mind.

Ross had also previously murdered Colby's father Andrew. As Colby learned more about Ross's villainous actions, his desire to bring him to justice was understandably strengthened further.

In late 2018, Colby finally had some success when he managed to find out Bella and Ross's location. He teamed up with his best friend Dean Thompson to rescue Bella, kidnapping the troubled teenager to get her away from Ross once and for all.

Why did Colby Thorne kill Ross Nixon?

After snatching Bella, Colby had a tough task on his hands to gain her trust and undo years of brainwashing from Ross. Bella had been raised to be distrustful by Ross, who'd taken particular effort to blacken Colby's name whenever he was mentioned.

In 2018's season finale episode of Home and Away, Ross exacted a revenge plan to make Colby pay for taking Bella away from him. On the day of Colby's wedding to Chelsea Campbell, Ross kidnapped Chelsea, Bella and Willow Harris ? three of the closest people to Colby.

When Home and Away returned with a new season in 2019, Colby rushed off to rescue Chelsea, Bella and Willow in the bush. Ross wanted Colby to choose between the three captives, and the tense showdown that followed saw Willow take a bullet when things spiralled badly out of control.

Colby and Dean managed to turn the tables on Ross by pursuing him in a high-stakes car chase. When they cornered Ross in a remote location, they had the chance to let the authorities deal with him by calling the police.

Taking no chances, Colby took a more ruthless approach to get Ross out of his and Bella's lives forever. Much to Dean's shock, Colby pulled out his gun and shot Ross dead.

In the aftermath, Colby and Dean embarked on a cover-up by burning Ross's car and burying his body in a shallow grave in some bushland.

Who knows that Colby killed Ross?

After helping with the cover-up, Dean has shared the burden of Colby's killer secret for well over a year now. This has occasionally caused problems for the pair's usually rock-solid friendship, but Dean has loyally kept Colby's guilt to himself.

Willow Harris is also aware of the truth, but shares the same loyalty towards Colby due to their long friendship and has also kept quiet.

Colby's killer secret led to the breakdown of his marriage to Chelsea, as she was unable to stand by him when he confessed his dark secret to her. She left Summer Bay at the start of 2019.

In April 2019, Colby made the risky decision to reveal his crime to Bella too.

Although Bella has been part of the cover-up, the stress of the situation has occasionally taken its toll on her mental health. She found it particularly difficult when Colby wanted her to go to counselling to address some of her issues, knowing that she couldn't be completely honest without implicating him.

Home and Away spoilers ? what happens next now Ross's body has been found?

The discovery of Ross's body will now spark a big new storyline for Home and Away, as Colby and Bella are drawn into the police investigation. Dean and Willow are also sure to feel the pressure of keeping the truth under wraps.

Home and Away bosses have also confirmed that police detective Angelo Rosetta, who was last seen in the Bay in 2011, will be returning to the show as part of the investigation.

Luke Jacobz, who plays Angelo, recently told TV Tonight: "He's got a lot of hunches, some things that he thinks he can follow up.

"But unfortunately a group of people try to put Angelo off the scent. Some of them try to protect each other, so it's not an open and shut case for Angelo. They don't make his job easy at all."

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia).

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article (I have also posted this article in the Taylor Rosetta thread):


Flirting with danger! Home And Away?s Colby will do whatever it takes to find Bella
Starting with Angelo's wife Taylor!

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...r-angelo-65020

For a man on the brink of losing his career and freedom, manipulating those around him might seem a risky move. Yet Colby will do whatever it takes to keep himself and his sister out of jail.

This week, the policeman finds a way to keep on top of the murder investigation when he meets detective Angelo's (Luke Jacobz) wife.

On the beach, Colby (Tim Franklin) is questioned, once again, by Angelo, who has given his sister Bella (Courtney Miller) a deadline: if she doesn't complete her police interview in the next 72 hours, he'll issue a warrant for her arrest.

In recent episodes, the teen fled Summer Bay with boyfriend Nikau (Kawakawa Fox-Reo). She was worried she would botch her interview and put Colby at risk ? who, as viewers are aware, is guilty of shooting dead his abusive stepfather Ross (Justin Wozniak).

"Bella is in constant doubt of her ability to lie and get away with it," Tim, 29, tells TV WEEK. "She thinks leaving is the best option, but it only spikes Angelo's interest in her involvement in the case. Colby's concern is to keep Angelo busy until Bella surfaces."

But in the rugged Australian landscape, the couple are lost and panicking. Hot on their trail is Ari (Rob Kipa-Williams), Tane (Ethan Browne) and Mackenzie (Emily Weir), who are desperate for their safe return.

Running out of time and daylight, Nikau convinces Bella to find help. He leaves her momentarily and flags down the nearest car ? which just so happens to be Ari, Tane and Mac. Giving in to their demands to get in, he takes them to Bella ? who has packed up and fled. 

Where has she gone?

Back in Summer Bay, Colby learns of his sister's latest escape.

As he thinks what to do next, an attractive woman walks into the Diner and says she's looking for Angelo. She's his wife, Taylor (Annabelle Stephenson).

Suddenly, Colby has a new plan. Striding up to Taylor, Colby uses all his charm to introduce himself as a colleague. Then, he pries into her life.

"Taylor is a massage physiotherapist and has followed Angelo to Summer Bay in the hope of setting up a new, quiet life where they can concentrate on their marriage and start fresh," Annabelle, 32, explains.

The cop's mind ticks over as he contemplates what to do next. Be careful, Colby!


And:

Home and Away's Colby Thorne to befriend Angelo Rosetta's wife as killer plot continues
But is there an ulterior motive at work?

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...or-friendship/

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article:

AUST PACE!


BUSTED! Home And Away?s Colby and Taylor are caught out as their steamy affair heats up
''She?s finally feeling the way a woman in love should.''

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...ir-bella-65376

What started as a brief fling has turned into a reckless romance on Home and Away between Colby and Taylor. And this week, Bella goes to extreme lengths to stop her brother before it's too late?

But will Angelo (Luke Jacobz) find out first? The focused detective has been looking for ways to pin the murder of Ross (Justin Wozniak) on policeman Colby (Tim Franklin) ever since he arrived in Summer Bay.

At the same time, Colby has been doing his own police work to ensure his family don't become suspects. Unfortunately, his solution was to seduce Angelo's wife Taylor (Annabelle Stephenson). Now, the couple are hiding their liaisons with illicit hook-ups at the nearby motel.

While Colby is simply using Taylor to extract information about the case, she's drawn to his attentiveness ? something lacking in her marriage.

"Taylor has worked on her marriage with Angelo for years. However, no matter how hard she tries, he's fully dedicated to the case and fails to give her what she needs," Annabelle tells TV WEEK.

"When Colby comes into her life, she's vulnerable and he provides that company and comfort she's needed from her husband all these years."

But how will Taylor react if she discovers Colby's motives?

The following day, Taylor is shocked to learn Willow (Sarah Roberts), Dean (Patrick O'Connor) and Bella (Courtney Miller) all know what she's been up to.

While Colby downplays his fallout with his sister and friends, the recent bust-up between him and Dean is enough to sow doubt in Taylor's mind.

"Dean is beginning to think Colby is only looking out for himself," Patrick, 28, tells TV WEEK. "Resentment begins to build between them."

Taylor resolves to end the affair.

But surprisingly, Colby begs her not to. Despite planning to use her to elicit information, he's grown to have feelings for her. Taylor hesitates, but knows her marriage is over?

"Taylor does feel remorse," Annabelle explains. "However, when she sees Angelo isn't focused on repairing their marriage and that Colby appreciates her, she's finally feeling the way a woman in love should, and embraces it."

Colby then tells Bella and Willow the relationship is over? before meeting Taylor for another night of passion.

What Colby doesn't realise is that Bella can see through her brother's lies. When she follows the pair to the beach, she sees them kissing and captures their tryst on camera.

A few days later, she corners Taylor, reveals the incriminating evidence and warns her to back off. Will her threats be enough to end the steamy affair?


And:
https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...affair-caught/

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article:


Home And Away beach BRAWL! Tensions between Colby and Angelo are about to reach breaking point
''Angelo goes into hunting mode.''

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...lo-fight-65465

On the surface, Colby and Angelo have remained cordial and accommodating toward each other as the murder investigation unfolds. But this week on Home And Away, the simmering tension between them finally erupts in a vicious brawl on the beach!

The action begins when Angelo (Luke Jacobz) ramps up his police tactics. The detective has long suspected Colby (Tim Franklin) is guilty of murdering his stepfather, Ross (Justin Wozniak).

But proving it has been far more difficult than he expected. Particularly when, unbeknown to him, Colby is sleeping with his wife Taylor (Annabelle Stephenson) in order to stay one step ahead of the case!

Now, Angelo ramps up his efforts to put Colby behind bars.

"Angelo goes into hunting mode, he focuses on getting the job done," Luke, 39, tells TV WEEK. "He knows Colby is a River Boy, so that puts him on his bad side straight away. He pushes aside everything else in his life for the case."

Desperate for clues, Angelo takes to eavesdropping on private conversations. He quickly learns Dean (Patrick O'Connor) has been absent from the surfboard shop and that his personal life is in turmoil.

He uses the information to put pressure on him and his ex-girlfriend Ziggy (Sophie Dillman). Neither divulges any information, but the conversation is enough to rattle them. Dean, angry and tired, lashes out at Colby.

"While they've been the closest of mates for a long time, Dean feels that Colby isn't considering his situation at all," Patrick tells TV WEEK.

The following day, Colby takes action to get Angelo off their tails once and for all. He finds an old newspaper article that blames Angelo for bungling a former investigation. He asks Taylor about it, who adds that the story almost ruined his career. Satisfied, Colby files a harassment complaint with the police. That should do the trick!

Naturally, this doesn't sit well with the police force, and when Angelo is informed of the allegations, he hunts down Colby, the pair coming to blows in an angry confrontation at the beach.

Dean, Willow (Sarah Roberts) and Taylor try to restrain the warring police officers as locals stare aghast. Seething, Angelo quickly gathers himself? but not before vowing to bring them all to justice.

Watch your back, Colby ? literally!

----------


## lizann

the diner robbery forgotten by him

----------


## GrrArgh

> the diner robbery forgotten by him


But Angelo also killed another cop years ago. So there's many layers of hypocrisy on both sides.

----------

kaz21 (05-10-2020), lizann (06-10-2020)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

AUST PACE!


Home and Away's Colby Thorne makes a big confession over his feelings for Taylor Rosetta
Bella is shocked.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...etta-feelings/

Home and Away spoilers follow from Australian-pace episodes, which some UK readers may prefer to avoid.

Home and Away's Colby Thorne affair storyline has grown even more complicated, with the surprise revelation that he now has genuine feelings for Taylor Rosetta.

Colby confessed all to his younger sister Bella in Thursday night's triple bill of episodes in Australia (October 8), clearing up the mystery of why he is so reluctant to end things with Taylor.

The corrupt policeman started a fling with Taylor (Annabelle Stephenson) as he wanted to stay one step ahead of Angelo Rosetta in the ongoing investigation into Ross Nixon's murder.

Taylor's indiscreet comments about her husband's work have helped Colby (Tim Franklin) to feel a sense of control, as he desperately tries to avoid being caught out as Ross's killer.

Tense Home and Away scenes in Australia today saw Bella (Courtney Miller) put pressure on Colby to end the affair, adamant that it was going to backfire badly on him sooner or later.

Bella also pointed out that Taylor was unlikely to share any more useful information on the Ross case, meaning that Colby had no reason to stay with her.

This pushed Colby into admitting an unexpected change in his motivation, telling Bella that he has genuinely fallen for Taylor and wants to keep seeing her ? regardless of the investigation.

Taylor also feels the same way about Colby, still blissfully unaware that he ever had an ulterior motive for pursuing her. After months of neglect from Angelo, she's enjoying the attention from Colby and feels a deep connection.

With Colby and Taylor now falling for each other, is this an added complication that's sure to come crashing down on everyone in the long-run?

Home and Away fans in the UK will see these scenes on Channel 5 next month.

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia).

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

AUST PACE!


Home and Away's Colby Thorne makes a heartbreaking new decision
Taylor was left surprised by his choice.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...etta-decision/

Home and Away spoilers follow from Australian-pace episodes, which some UK readers may prefer to avoid.

Home and Away's Colby Thorne has ended his risky fling with Taylor Rosetta in the show's latest Australian episodes (October 15).

Colby (Tim Franklin) made the heartbreaking choice in Thursday night's triple bill of episodes in Australia, leaving Taylor stunned by his decision.

The corrupt cop originally started pursuing Taylor (Annabelle Stephenson) to secure information on her husband Angelo's investigation into Ross Nixon's murder.

Over time, he developed genuine feelings for Taylor and wanted to keep things going, regardless of whether she was giving him useful tips or not.

In the show's latest episodes, Colby was alarmed to realise that Taylor had accidentally made Angelo (Luke Jacobz) suspicious over their secret connection.

Taylor let slip some knowledge she had of the Ross case, and although she made out that she'd read about it in a newspaper, Angelo rightly suspected that Colby had told her.

Colby feared it was only a matter of time before Angelo discovered the truth about the affair, especially when his younger sister Bella Nixon (Courtney Miller) continued her attempts to warn off Taylor.

Not seeing an easy way out of these two messes, Colby reluctantly told Taylor that it was time to break up, before their relationship led to her getting hurt.

Although devastated by this, Taylor understood Colby's reasons. But is it really the end for them ? and is it still only a matter of time before Angelo finds out what's been going on behind his back?

Home and Away fans in the UK will see these scenes on Channel 5 in November.

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia).

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


Home and Away ? who is Witness X in Colby Thorne's murder plot?
Who has betrayed the corrupt policeman?

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...-colby-thorne/

Home and Away spoilers follow from Australian-pace episodes, which some UK readers may prefer to avoid.

Home and Away has aired Colby Thorne's downfall ? and ruthless detective Angelo Rosetta has a mystery witness to thank for it.

This week's episodes on Australian screens have seen Colby finally get arrested for the murder of his abusive stepfather Ross Nixon. Angelo opted to take action after someone came forward to give new evidence against Colby.

Home and Away bosses haven't revealed the identity of the person in question, billing them only as the highly mysterious "Witness X". But can we put the clues together to figure out who has betrayed Colby?

1. Dean Thompson

Why it could be him: Dean and Colby's once rock-solid friendship has come under serious strain this year, which has slowly eroded the bonds of trust between them. Dean also partly blames Colby for thwarting his plan to flee to Queensland with Jai, which later gave Amber a chance to do her own disappearing act with the youngster.

Dean was also previously offered a deal by Angelo, who promised leniency over his role in Ross's death if he cooperated. Much to Colby's concern, Dean appeared to give the offer some thought.

Why it may not be him: Dean was right by Colby's side when the corrupt policeman shot Ross and helped him to bury the body. As he was closely involved and committed a serious crime himself, Dean would be taking a major risk with his own future by cooperating with the police, regardless of Angelo's promises.

River Boys are also distrustful of the police, which we're reminded of in Home and Away's "Witness X" trailer as Dean is seen expressing his outrage over "a rat" dobbing Colby in. Surely this isn't just an act?

2. Bella Nixon

Why it could be her: Bella has drifted apart from her brother this year, as she's appalled by his gradual shift to the dark side. She has noticed eerie similarities between Colby's behaviour and the actions of her abusive father.

Even though Ross was evil, Bella has never felt that his murder was something to celebrate. She has also grown annoyed by Colby's attempts to meddle in her relationship with Nikau, partly due to the hypocrisy of his frosty attitude towards the Paratas.

Why it may not be her: Although there have been many rows between Bella and Colby, she always seems to stay loyal to him in the end. She knows that, in terms of family, she and Colby only have each other to rely on. In Home and Away's trailer, she denies being responsible for the witness statement.

Bella is also well aware that Colby has taken great risks to protect her in the past, which could mean that she'd be reluctant to turn against him by giving a statement to the police.

3. Willow Harris

Why it could be her: Willow has played a more distant role in Colby's cover-up and wasn't directly involved in Ross's murder. This means that cooperating with the police would be less of a personal risk for her.

Willow was also visibly intrigued when she learned that Dean had been offered a deal by Angelo. Notably, she vocally defended Dean's right to consider the idea and think about what was right for himself.

Why it may not be her: Many of Willow's storylines revolve around protecting her closest friends. Even in the past fortnight, she has helped Ziggy to get rid of Tane's stolen van full of dodgy gear.

Willow has always stayed loyal to Dean and Colby over the years, so it'd be a big leap for her to break the code of the Mangrove River crew by speaking to the police.

4. Nikau Parata

Why it could be him: Nikau has never been on good terms with Colby, who disapproved of Bella's relationship with him from almost day one. Colby has also caused problems for the Parata family many times, including when he put a block on their passports and stopped them from travelling to New Zealand for Mikaere's send-off. This devastated Nikau, as he was robbed of a chance to say farewell to his late father.

Most recently, Colby has threatened to stop Bella from joining Nikau for a new life in New Zealand. Could this have been the final straw for Nikau?

Why it may not be him: Much like the River Boys, Nikau and the Parata family aren't exactly known for their close ties with the police. It'd arguably be out of character for Nikau to go out of his way to cooperate with the authorities and betray someone.

It's also likely that Nikau would fear a backlash from Bella if he caused any major trouble for her brother, knowing how close they are.

5. Ziggy Astoni

Why it could be her: When Ziggy found out the truth about Ross's murder, she showed that she disapproved by immediately dumping Dean for his role in the cover-up. Regardless of how evil Ross was, Ziggy is steadfast in her belief that there's no excuse for murder.

Colby also turned nasty with Ziggy by paying a visit to her home and threatening her to keep quiet. Was Ziggy biding her time before getting even?

Why it may not be her: Ziggy is still loyal towards Dean, despite their break-up, and would be concerned about the consequences for him if she came clean with what she knows over Colby.

Ziggy also wasn't a witness to Ross's murder and only knows the truth from what Dean told her, which may not necessarily be strong enough to be treated as a breakthrough in the case.

6. Mackenzie Booth

Why it could be her: As far as we're aware, Mackenzie doesn't currently know the truth about Ross's murder, but Home and Away's "Witness X" trailer has revealed that this may change soon. This puts her on the suspects list.

Mackenzie isn't a supporter of criminal activity and has previously tried to get the Parata family on the straight and narrow. So if dodgy dealings and drugs dramas don't float her boat, we can only imagine how she'd feel about a murder.

Why it may not be her: Mackenzie doesn't currently appear to know anything about Ross's murder, while Angelo already has his witness statement. This would appear to rule Mac out, unless Home and Away bosses are holding back a twist.

Mackenzie has also shown her loyalty in the past and may be reluctant to betray her brother Dean and ex-lover Colby.

7. Chelsea Campbell

Why it could be her: Although she doesn't feature in Home and Away's promo, Chelsea has known Colby's murderous secret since the start of 2019. This makes it possible that she could still be a wildcard in this mystery.

Chelsea walked out on Colby once she knew he'd killed Ross, so it's clear that murder doesn't sit right with her. As a policewoman who loves to do things by the book, Chelsea could have decided to put Angelo out of his misery by helping him to close his case.

For those who love clever wordplay, it's also worth a mention that Witness X could have a double-meaning, since Colby and Chelsea were married. Could Witness X in fact be Witness Ex?

Why it may not be her: Chelsea isn't currently in the cast and there has been no word on Ashleigh Brewer reprising her role. It'd be a big surprise if Home and Away bosses had managed to bring her back without spoilers leaking out in the media.

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5, with first look screenings at 6.30pm on 5STAR.

----------


## Pantherboy

This is the new trailer we saw after Thursday night's episode in Australia:


Who is Witness X in Home and Away? 
New trailer reveals huge hint.

https://metro.co.uk/2020/11/05/who-i...o=newsnow-feed

----------


## kaz21

I?m still not sure. I feel like Chelsea is too obvious?!

----------


## lizann

bella or willow

----------


## Pantherboy

I agree Kaz21 that Chelsea seems too obvious. The only thing here is maybe Angelo eventually got a written statement from her & possibly someone else betrays Colby & comes forward now with a similar story - but I doubt it. (it is also very doubtful that we will see Chelsea again in person at the courtcase etc)

The only actual witness to the shooting was of course Dean. A while back Angelo told Dean of his suspicions & that if he (Dean) made a statement against Colby he (Angelo) would put in a good word for him re his co-operation etc. While Dean would never dob in a mate, if  he gave such a statement back then, surely Angelo would have arrested Colby at the time - having a statement/confession from an actual eye witness - rather that sit on such a statement until now. We saw last week (in Aust) Angelo talking on the phone to his boss (while he had a folder in front of him marked 'witness statement'), & asking if he could arrest Colby based on what he had. His boss says that she believed the statement wasn't enough & it was just basically a 'he said she said' type situation (which I think rules out that the statement was made by Dean). However when Angelo presses her again, she relents & says that it is his investigation & that he could proceed if he wishes - which leads to Angelo going & arresting Colby. We have also seem in last week's episodes Dean telling Willow that someone must have talked + he was thinking of confessing so he could help protect Colby in remand/prison (where Colby would be in real danger, as a cop), but Willow talks him out of it - this also appears to rule out Dean.

After what also happened in last week's Aust episodes we definitely know that it wasn't Taylor (Angelo's wife, who Colby never confessed anything to anyway), & from their behaviour/reaction we can basically rule out Bella & Nikau. Also, while Bella told Mac that Colby had been sleeping with Taylor, Mac still doesn't know the whole truth, which rules her out as well.

So of those 'in the know' that really only leaves it between Ziggy or Willow.

After learning that Dean told Ziggy what happened, we saw Colby confront Ziggy & sort of threaten her that if she opened her mouth she would be dropping Dean in it as well because it was Dean's idea to bury the body & cover things up etc. Did Ziggy jack up at Colby's threats & go straight to the cops in her anger? I highly doubt it. And we also saw last week Ziggy worry after Colby's arrest that Dean might also end up in jail etc. So I don't believe it was her, but you never know do you............?

So then my money is on witness x being Willow. We have seen her recently tell off Colby about his behaviour & how he thought he was 'untouchable' & also she is worried a lot about how the ongoing situation with both Jai & the murder investigation was affecting Dean. Maybe she thought she had to dob Colby in to finally bring an end to the whole saga etc etc. She also talks Dean out of 'sacrificing himself' to help Colby. She also seems to be less outraged/calmer than any of the others about Colby's arrest.....If it does turn out to be her, it will be interesting to see how the others react when they find out.

I am probably completely off the track here, but once again we will see!!

----------


## kaz21

So willow is witness x

----------


## Pantherboy

SPOILER ALERT! AUST PACE!

Digital Spy article with new promo video. As I suspected in my last post, Willow is indeed witness x (& she even wore a wire to record a confession!):



Home and Away confirms Witness X identity ahead of Colby Thorne's trial
The truth is out!

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...rne-confirmed/

Major Home and Away spoilers follow for UK and Australian viewers.

Home and Away has revealed the identity of Witness X.

A tense new promo, which can be viewed at the top of the page, has teased a huge shock for killer Colby Thorne (Tim Franklin) as he finally discovers which of his allies has betrayed him.

Recent episodes on air in Australia have seen Colby get charged with the murder of Ross Nixon after someone came forward to give detective Angelo Rosetta a witness statement.

The show has now confirmed that Willow Harris (Sarah Roberts) is the person who has turned against Colby, in a bombshell storyline twist.

Home and Away's new promo, teasing scenes due to air next week in Australia and in early 2021 in the UK, shows Colby left shellshocked when the truth comes to light at his trial.

Colby can't believe what's happening when Willow is called to give evidence against him in court. Could her testimony ultimately send Colby away to prison, crushing his sister Bella Nixon and best friend Dean Thompson?

Willow's involvement comes as a major shock, as she has known about Colby's guilt since last year and loyally protected his dark secret.

Over time, however, Willow has grown concerned over Colby's attitude towards the cover-up as his actions have started to adversely affect those around him. It seems this was the final straw, prompting her to switch sides.

Home and Away is airing new episodes on Channel 5 until Friday, November 20, when the show takes its annual winter break on UK screens.

Scheduling details for Australia's season finale on Channel 7 have yet to be confirmed.

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia).

----------

kaz21 (12-11-2020)

----------


## Pantherboy

SPOILER ALERT! AUST PACE!


And now also this article from Nowtolove.com.au:


EXCLUSIVE: Home And Away?s Sarah Roberts spills on THAT shock Witness X reveal
We're still reeling.

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...-roberts-65934

It's the question that's been on every Home And Away fans' lips for weeks: Who is Witness X?

We've been on the edge of our seats, theorising, rationalising and guessing who in Summer Bay could have betrayed Colby.

At one point our lounge rooms began to look a little like this:

In tonight's marathon episode we finally got the answer to our burning question.

And frankly, a small part of us now wishes we hadn't.

In the closing moments of last night's cliff-hanger we watched as Angelo waited in the dark outskirts of town for Witness X to arrive.

As a dark figure walked toward him we watched with bated breath.

As the camera turned to light up Willow's face, our jaws hit the floor.

The detective thanked Willow for playing her part as she took off a wire she'd used to record and unknowing Colby's confession.

Visibly upset, she simply snapped back: "I didn't do it for you".

TV WEEK spoke with Sarah Roberts, who plays Willow on the show, to discuss the dramatic reveal and how she felt when she first learnt what her character would do.

"It took a while to get my head around, but I could justify it in the way that she will do anything for her family - and I'm the same in my own life," Sarah explains.

Is it possible Angelo had something over her? Is she just trying to protect herself or Dean?

https://www.instagram.com/p/CHUn4lml...ource=ig_embed

The reveal is one of the biggest twists we've seen this year, and fans were left absolutely reeling as they asked the same questions.

"I can't believe she did it. She would have to leave the bay now," one fan commented, before another added: "Sooo gobsmacked".

"It made feel sick in the stomach I can't wait to see the outcome of this with Bella and Dean," a third fan wrote.

"Why would she do that? Angelo must have something on her," one fan rationalised.

"I can't believe it. I reckon she cut a deal so nothing happens to Dean " another suggested.

Looks like we'll be on the edge of our seats again next week as we wait to find out!

----------


## chartreuse

I hated this twist. Doesn't she think? They have known for a long time that there was no physical evidence linking either of them to the crime. It was over until she decided that Colby needed to answer for his crime, without her Angelo has nothing.She also risked Dean, it is likely that the crime scene shows that two people were involved leaving Dean wide open to being charged. It doesn't make sense to me that Willow who has lived her entire life straddling the line between legal and illegal would be so black and white. Neither Dean nor Bella will forgive her ever. She sat there at their farewell dinner plotting to make him confess on tape and knowing that she and she alone was going to send her childhood friend to prison, leaving Bella an orphan. I know she already is but he was In loco parentis. If Colby had been in danger of being charged or had threatened to bring Dean down with him, then maybe but not in the,situation as it was.

----------


## lizann

is he killed in prison or put in protection so leaving?

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article:

AUST PACE!


EXCLUSIVE: Tim Franklin spills on tonight?s explosive Home And Away finale, and fans better hold on to their couch cushions because it?s going to be HUGE
''I was really shocked.''

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...le-colby-66093

The moment we've been waiting for is almost here, it's so tantalising close we can almost taste the salty Summer Bay sea breeze.

That's right, tonight the Home And Away finale is set to air and it's promising to deliver waves of emotion and drama, culminating in one shock ending.

With Colby behind bars, following his intense trial and the shock Witness X reveal, he finds himself trapped with the very criminals he put in there.

In tonight's season final we'll see Colby pacing the jail when a crew of inmates surround him. They recognise his face? it's one they'll never forget.

Speaking with Now To Love ahead of tonight's explosive season finale, the actor who plays Colby Thorne, Tim Franklin, spills on all the drama that's about to unfold.

"I knew when Colby decided to kill Ross that that drama was like? they let it rest and they let it rest for a long time. I knew it was on the back-burner and I knew it was going to come around, like a cheeky little storyline boomerang," he says with a laugh.

"I knew something was coming, but I didn't know how they were going to write it."

Colby may be keeping up a brave face behind bars but Tim says the reality couldn't be further from that for the ex-cop.

"He isn't coping well. He always knew it was a possibility to end up in that environment."

"We filmed it at an actual prison, which meant not a lot of acting was required, the place had such an intense energy."

"But Colby is constantly on edge, he's one word away from people finding out he's a cop, in a facility like that it's life-threatening," the actor explains.

Fans have been torn over Colby's storyline and whether he deserves to be behind bars for killing Ross.

So, what does Tim think?

"Lets be honest, Ross was a piece of work. He killed his parents, he kidnapped his sister and wife the day after his wedding, kidnapped his sister for most of his life."

"I don't even know what Tim would do in that situation! If someone killed my parents I can't be certain as to what I would do."

"I'm not saying his actions are justified, violence is the last thing that any of us should do but I think Colby was dealt a very hard hand and he just had to play it in the end."

As for tonight's final episode, Tim admits even he didn't see what was coming.

"I was really shocked," he teases.

Home And Away's season finale airs tonight on Channel 7 at 7pm

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


Home and Away reveals shocking new 2021 storyline for Colby Thorne
Will he survive?

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...021-storyline/

Home and Away spoilers follow for UK and Australian viewers.

Home and Away has revealed that Colby Thorne will face a dramatic fight for his life next month.

The huge storyline has been confirmed in a new trailer which teases what's to come when the 2021 season begins on Australian screens.

Last November, the 2020 Australian season finale episode ended on a worrying note for Colby after he'd been sent to prison for the murder of Ross Nixon.

Colby had desperately hoped to prevent any of the other inmates from finding out that he used to work as a police officer, knowing that this could be a potential death sentence.

Unfortunately for Colby, his secret was ultimately exposed and a group of menacing prisoners cornered him.

Home and Away's newest trailer now shows Colby in hospital, seemingly as a result of the incident.

Colby's sister Bella Nixon (Courtney Miller) is seen by his side in an emotional state, saying: "I love you, Colby."

Meanwhile, an on-screen caption bills the storyline as "A fight to survive".

Rumours that Tim Franklin, who plays Colby, has left the Home and Away cast have been circulating online for some time. However, viewers will have to tune in to find out whether the disgraced policeman is being killed off.

Home and Away returns to Australian screens on Monday, February 1.

The show has already made its comeback on Channel 5 in the UK, which is running several weeks behind the Australian timeline.

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and returns on Monday, February 1 at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia).

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article:


Is this the end for Colby? Home and Away's former cop fights for his life after vicious prison attack
It's a "race against time" to save the beloved character.

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...olby-die-66630

Every Home And Away fan felt sick to the stomach as Colby was approached by angry prison inmates in last year's gripping season finale.

Things certainly didn't not bode well for the ex-cop, now behind bars for a killing he tried to conceal but failed.

And our biggest fears have come true in the season return of the hit drama, with Colby (Tim Franklin) beaten senseless by vengeful jailbirds.

"We pick up with Colby's fight for life and the race against time to try to save his life," series producer Lucy Addario tells TV WEEK.

The first thing we see is Lewis (Luke Arnold) frantically performing CPR on Colby, but his vitals aren't improving.

"He's not responding," Lewis (Luke Arnold) yells.

"We need an ambulance."

Oblivious to Colby's dire situation, Dean (Patrick O'Connor) and his sister Bella (Courtney Miller) wonder how he's faring in prison.

If only they knew?

On the way to the hospital, Colby's condition further deteriorates when he has a seizure.

At the hospital, Jasmine (Sam Frost) is rocked when she sees Colby being rushed in and, together with Lewis, they devise a plan to get Dean and Bella in to see him before it's too late.

Dean gets the River Boys to cause a distraction at the hospital while he and Bella slip into the ward to see an unconscious Colby.

"Dean is scared for his mate," Patrick, 28, says.

"He would be absolutely devastated if Colby died."

With his life hanging by a thread, is it time to say goodbye to Colby?

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


Home and Away returns for 2021 season with dramatic Colby Thorne plot
The show is finally back on Australian screens.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...e-2021-scenes/

----------


## Pantherboy

It was Colby's final appearance in tonight's episode in Aust & it was revealed that the new incident, where he was sent to solitary, was because he was in a fight with an inmate who he stabbed with a makeshift knife.


Digital Spy article after last night's episode:

Home and Away reveals second incident in Colby Thorne jail storyline
Bella and Dean receive more bad news.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...cond-incident/



And now the Nowtolove.com.au article after tonight's episode:


EXCLUSIVE: Tim Franklin reveals he tried to convince Home And Away?s producers to go with a very different ending for Colby

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...by-leave-66781

When we've said goodbye to Home And Away characters in the past it's typically been in dramatic or fulfilling fashion ? a shock shooting or a happy family moving on to a fresh start.

So, when we watched disgraced Summer Bay cop, Colby Thorne, dragged to solitary confinement tonight, it hardly felt like a just ending.

Given his tumultuous and criminal story lines maybe this is a form of justice in itself ? other than his prison sentence, of course.

Regardless of how you feel about Colby's demise, this was the last time we will see Tim Franklin on our screens ? sob!

Speaking exclusively to Now To Love the actor reveals his exit from the show wasn't exactly what he envisioned for his character, either.

"I was really shocked, I was really surprised, you know, surprised that it wasn't going to be a death to be honest," Tim admits. "I was trying to convince [the writers] for a long time, like, I want to go out guns blazing."

"But, when I read it, I really loved it; it's a really nice little end for Colby. He needed to pay the price at some point."

Tim, who has played the River-Boy-turned-police-officer since 2018, has known for a long time the murder of his criminal step-father, Ross Nixon, would always come back to haunt Colby.

"I knew when Colby decided to kill Ross that that drama was like? they let it rest and they let it rest for a long time. I knew it was on the back-burner and I knew it was going to come around, like a cheeky little storyline boomerang," he says with a laugh.

It's been a dramatic past few months for Colby after being exposed by Detective Angelo, being betrayed by Willow, who was revealed as Witness X, and fighting for his life in prison.

The former cop shut out his loved ones and has been forced to do whatever it takes to survive behind bars. The turn of events paired with his open ended exit also means he could, someday, return.

"I've always floated the idea with some of the producers like, 'Hey, Colby could come back as a bad, bad boy who has broken out of prison.'"

"To be honest, I had the most fun playing Colby when he was a bit of a villain."

While Tim's "happy" with how things ended for Colby, his departure from the show on a personal level was much more sombre.

"It was like a family member moving away, except I was the one that was leaving, it was sad."

"We'd become a family over the past three years, you spend more time with the cast that my family and friends."

"There were definitely a few tears, mainly from me," he says with a chuckle.


And:

Home and Away star Tim Franklin speaks out after Colby Thorne's exit
Tim Franklin's final scenes will air in the UK in three weeks.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...-tim-franklin/

----------


## Rowdydog12

Surely his highlight was working with Taylor !

----------


## lizann

was any of ross bad deeds and killings taken into account for colby case, no chelsea back who was kidnapped or belle testifying

----------


## CuriousCase

Thank god he's gone.

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article after last night's episode in Aust:



Home and Away confirms second death in Colby Thorne storyline
Bella and Dean receive shocking news.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...-second-death/

Home and Away spoilers follow from Australian pace episodes, which some UK readers may prefer to avoid.

Home and Away has confirmed that Colby Thorne is now responsible for a second death.

Colby's exit storyline has seen him receive a 25-year prison sentence for the murder of his abusive stepfather Ross Nixon.

The Summer Bay soap has now revealed that Colby has committed a second murder behind bars.

In Tuesday's episode on Channel 7 in Australia (February 16), Colby's best friend Dean Thompson and little sister Bella Nixon were stunned as news of the death hit the headlines of the local newspaper.

Dean (Patrick O'Connor) read aloud from the article, which stated: "Disgraced former police officer Colby Thorne was charged with the murder of a fellow inmate at the Graydon Prison. The incident occurred during a violent brawl involving several other prisoners."

Bella (Courtney Miller) struggled to comprehend the news that Colby would go so far, telling Dean: "I knew they were hurting him in there, but surely there was another way?"

Colby's guilt explains why he was put in solitary confinement at the jail last week.

Flashbacks showed him stabbing one of the prisoners, desperate to seize control of the situation as the other inmates were determined to keep targeting him.

In upcoming episodes, Dean struggles with the knowledge that his own advice may have contributed towards Colby's violent act.

When Dean visited Colby at the hospital following the first attack on him, he encouraged his best friend to drop the nice guy act and do whatever it takes to survive behind bars.

Will Dean now regret this advice? Plus, how will Colby's latest murder affect his sentence?

Tim Franklin, who plays Colby, bowed out of Home and Away on Australian screens last week. His final scenes air in the UK in a fortnight's time.

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia). Selected classic episodes are available via Amazon Prime Video in the UK.

----------

